# What Kind of Wood on these Totes and Knobs?



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

I am looking at two sets of totes and knobs and pretty much know that one set is East Indian Mahogany, since I stripped it and the sawdust is a bright reddish orange. But the OTHER SET I have NOT stripped and am wondering if it is either the East Indian Mahogany as above or possibly Rosewood. I see wide stripes in the tote but need some help settling this. VOTE HERE….


----------



## Dcase (Jul 7, 2010)

What plane did they come off of? I know most of the old stanley made planes used Rosewood. I am not sure if other makers used that as well.

I think you will know more if you sand into it a bit. Sometimes that finish and old age can make it hard to tell. It could have been stained also which may make it harder to tell.


----------



## Dcase (Jul 7, 2010)

I just looked at it again and my vote is on Rosewood. I can usually tell once I sand a little and take a sniff. Rosewood has a smell that stands out to me.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Hi Dan,
I am really trying to NOT strip this set as they come off a very early Sargent that I am trying to ascertain its age. E.I.M. would place it after 1910, whereas Rosewood would put it 1887-1909 and that would be more in line with my GG-father's working life (he was born 1855). I cleaned them minimally with "Restore-a-Finish" trying to keep as much of the original as possible but also to to try and get a peak at the wood underneath. I do not believe in leaving them "untouched" since they are tools and not museum pieces, but I do like to keep this and another older plane from him in good working order.

Thanks for your input, and lets hope for some more opinions to nails this down.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

I know you just said you don´t want to strip it but can´t you sand a little on the bottom of the 
big tote then know one will noticed it after a little refinish

take care
Dennis


----------



## Dcase (Jul 7, 2010)

Mike, I don't usually strip them clean of the old finish either. I have found though that just scrubbing them good with a find abrasive pad will really clean it up. Once I have them all cleaned up I will just spray a couple coats of clear coat finish over the top of the old finish. That will help protect it and make it look nice without taking away the antique look or history.

Also, you could always sand a little off of the bottom to help ID the wood. That part is not seen anyway so I don't think it would harm anything.

I just checked a couple resource sites on planes and they said Sargent planes mostly used Mahogany but it did say some would have other wood like rosewood.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

I will try the sanding of the bottom. What am I trying to "sniff" for? Any hints for smell recognition?

Anyway, here is the 418 currently.


----------

